# Propel HPR Diesel



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Cross posting from E70 thread..
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=9256544


lpcapital said:


> It finally made its way down the coast and all the way to San Diego. I can finally give this juice a try, but by the number seems some pretty good stuff and priced very competitive to the regular #2. I feel that's what the X5, the Cummins and the Tiki Torches will be running on...
> 
> http://dieselhpr.com
> 
> If in fact it does reduce PM by some significant amount I expect to see fewer regeneration... And the Tiki Torches should be less smokey... Lower NOx perhaps means less DEF in the X5... The Cummins has an LNT which should benefit from the lower sulfur content.





lpcapital said:


> They have an app to check out where their stations are. Biodiesel/B20 is different than the HPR and from a technical perspective HPR is not considered a biodiesel: a goud source of info is here -> http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum/alternative-fuels/365693-biomass-based-diesel-vs-biodiesel.html
> 
> The HPR is only available in certain station and it appears to be actual Propel stations. In my area they have Propel pumps at Arco stations and those are still labeled to only carry B20.
> 
> That location is actually listed as one carrying the HPR so I suspect you're looking at an older Street View...





lpcapital said:


> Owner's manual says -> "The engine of your BMW is designed for diesel with a low sulfur content: Ultra-low sulfur diesel ASTM D 975-07a"
> 
> Propel HPR says -> Diesel HPR meets the ASTM D975 diesel specification (ULSD) for use in all diesel engines.
> 
> Unless BMW cites incorrect specifications in the owners manual, there's only one thing they can say...


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I have put about 200 miles on a tank of this so far. Ive not noticed any difference. I may be getting slightly better mileage which would be a surprise as I expected mileage to be reduced. Based on what I have seen so far, if it continues to be cheaper than D2 I will continue to use it. Its subsidized here in CA (like everything else) so I might as well use it to get some of my taxes back.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

HPR is WVO. Many TDI indie-guru's refuse 'grease cars'.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

This fuel is to "grease car" fuel as the finest extra virgin olive oil is to chinese gutter oil.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Hoooper said:


> This fuel is to "grease car" fuel as the finest extra virgin olive oil is to chinese gutter oil.


About Diesel HPR Refined from recycled fats & oils, ... http://dieselhpr.com/learn-more

WVO is precisely gutter oil. We all know what HPR *is*, it is amusing that they do not tell US what it is NOT.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Doug Huffman said:


> About Diesel HPR Refined from recycled fats & oils, ... http://dieselhpr.com/learn-more
> 
> WVO is precisely gutter oil. We all know what HPR *is*, it is amusing that they do not tell US what it is NOT.


I know what its made from, my point is its a long way from being a tank full of used mcdonalds fryer oil.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Doug Huffman said:


> About Diesel HPR Refined from recycled fats & oils, ... http://dieselhpr.com/learn-more
> 
> WVO is precisely gutter oil. We all know what HPR *is*, it is amusing that they do not tell US what it is NOT.


The dispenser says it contains no biodiesel


----------

